# im a snitch



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 12, 2011)

So im dealing with working for my ocd crazy aunt to make a little money before i go i was planning on leaveing wensday and heading straght to atlanta
well my best friend called me from tally, he's a shut-in, he told me he went and bought a gun from someoneoff the street and that he wasint thinking right. and that i didnt get over there to rescue him by the end of the week he was going to shoot either himself or someone else...so im put in this bad situation i dont know what to do. I want to help him but the more i think about it the more i realize how woefully naive and riged he is. he' wont do well on the road. and i ll end up hateing him. im not one to call the cops so i called friends and told them to find it and throw it in the lake...now he's pissed that i betrayed his trust.
he's the one person in the world i feel perfectly comfterbal talking bout anything with...and i had to go fuck it up


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds to me like you saved his life, rather then betraying his trust. If anything you put that trust into action.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Apr 12, 2011)

You care about your friend, this is obvious. Sounds like he is hitting a rough patch. While you can't change people, you can at least attempt to be a positive influence. Sounds like you did the right thing in my opinion.


----------



## Heron (Apr 12, 2011)

ah man that sucks. when great friends collide it's hard to say what is really betrayal and what is help. sounds like he was being foolish though so you probably did a good thing. what if he just gets another gun tho? :x


----------



## moses1o9 (Apr 12, 2011)

The cops may or may not have done much. My buddy was going through a tough time with his old lady and ended up staying at a flophouse a few weeks ago. I don't know what he said to his wife, but a cop shows up saying she called saying he was threatening to kill himself. Cop asked him if he was going to kill himself, he said no, and the cop walked back to his car, turned around and asked if he was sure then drove off. 

I'd say good call on teling the friends, you'd probably feel a lot worse if he ended up doing something.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 13, 2011)

moses1o9 said:


> The cops may or may not have done much. My buddy was going through a tough time with his old lady and ended up staying at a flophouse a few weeks ago. I don't know what he said to his wife, but a cop shows up saying she called saying he was threatening to kill himself. Cop asked him if he was going to kill himself, he said no, and the cop walked back to his car, turned around and asked if he was sure then drove off.
> 
> I'd say good call on teling the friends, you'd probably feel a lot worse if he ended up doing something.


 
Not to mention if he told them he had a gun he got on the streets, or released his tension on the piggies.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 13, 2011)

whaleofashrimp said:


> So im dealing with working for my ocd crazy aunt to make a little money before i go i was planning on leaveing wensday and heading straght to atlanta
> well my best friend called me from tally, he's a shut-in, he told me he went and bought a gun from someoneoff the street and that he wasint thinking right. and that i didnt get over there to rescue him by the end of the week he was going to shoot either himself or someone else...so im put in this bad situation i dont know what to do. I want to help him but the more i think about it the more i realize how woefully naive and riged he is. he' wont do well on the road. and i ll end up hateing him. im not one to call the cops so i called friends and told them to find it and throw it in the lake...now he's pissed that i betrayed his trust.
> he's the one person in the world i feel perfectly comfterbal talking bout anything with...and i had to go fuck it up



better to sacrifice a friendship, than a friend


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the thing, if he said he murderd someone i would have kept my mouth shut and say whoever it was they probably deserved it anyway.
but im a selfish basterd this is the only friend i still have from my "childhood" (i dont know if you consider childhood 16) we are both angry about alot of things and truely enjoy being hateful and angry so i love bitching with him
he's also the only human being who "understands me" im selfish i love him..and while i know its his life and his choice i want him to stay alive 

also...he refuses to get an email or even a cellphone..and when i talk to him about traveling and that he'll probably need an email at least..or direct depost on his disability check..he says he'll have his ex lover mail him articles of mail in the citys he expects to be in..he refuses to face how he's complicating his own life but the people around him.
Also whenever he needs something checked out quick via internet he calls me..he says its technically not hypocrisy if he doesint do it..i tell him with the way he splits cunt hairs he should have been a rabbi..the jewish race is so legalistic..even if u break the spirit of the law so long as u dont break that law it's ok..i feel like one of those gentiles who turns on light and ovens for orthodox jews on the sabbath..we were all naive when we first started what worrys me is his rigidness.

also he wantsME to rescue him ..hitchikeing alone in the southeast is tough enough as it is..but two dudes..aint gonna happen outside the northwest.
ive only hopped 3 times in my life..all of them except one ended in hilarious disaster because i put my trust in a self proclamned "trainhopping expert" I dont have the confedince to do it on my own , let alone with someone who's looking up to me as the guy with experiance
i think thats what it boils down to..as long as i hitchiked and traveled..im still not confedint enough to sheperd and take care of someone else
if he'll talk to me again after all those mean truths i said..whats a really easy yard for newbes in the southeast? i have a ragged 06 ncrewchange..once were in minniapolis we can hitch to seattle ..its pretty easy..or take the highline
the sad truth is the main reason i called was not only because i was worried about his own life..but maybe subconciously i was freaked out by this idea of haveing to shepered someone
if he'll still talk to me..i want to pay him back for all he's done for me..get him out to the west coast
ilove himeso much
even if he hates me now i still love him
true bromance


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 14, 2011)

also...there have been 7 suicides this year..3 from people i personaly know including my aunt 4..from friends or reaitives of close friends..i dont want another


----------



## Nelco (Apr 14, 2011)

whaleofashrimp said:


> also...there have been 7 suicides this year..3 from people i personaly know including my aunt 4..from friends or reaitives of close friends..i dont want another


 
i think you made a the better choice, given the options...he may thank you later


----------



## Dmac (Apr 14, 2011)

many times, when a person tells friends or family that they are going to harm themselves it is really a cry for help. if he is a true friend, hopefully he will come to his sences and forgive you. i hope so. i would have called friends or his family to check on him also.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 14, 2011)

dmac66 said:


> many times, when a person tells friends or family that they are going to harm themselves it is really a cry for help. if he is a true friend, hopefully he will come to his sences and forgive you. i hope so. i would have called friends or his family to check on him also.


 
Very true, however...my fiance's sister committed suicide this past week. She had *cried wolf* several times in the past. But you never know when that one time will be the *real* time. Just sayin...I think you did the right thing.


----------

